# Got nate berkus airdate



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

To everyone who asked -- I got an e-mail today that the Nate Berkus Show that I was a guest on will air on Monday, January 17.:chili::chili: The associate producer said I was great :blush: but I'm still worried about my 15 minutes of fame. I suggested they do a show to air around Westminster time on organizing and buying things for dogs and said I could probably scare up some very cute Maltese. :thumbsup: We'll see.:Waiting:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OH SUE, I will be back in Greece then! RATS!
Can't wait to read the reviews at the least here on SM!
PS: send me your autograph


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

:aktion033::aktion033: Let's hear it for Celebrity Sue!! Can't wait to see it!! :chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll have to see if i can find it down here.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo-Hoo it's a day off so I can watch... is it ABC Chanel 4 ( NY ) @ 3 PM?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a syndicated show so it can be on different channels at different times in different areas. Here's a link that will show you where it is in your area: Nate Berkus: Station Finder 
In NYC it's on the NBC affiliate at 3:00pm but it will vary in other places.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's on at 2pm central on cable here. It also plays again but can't remember what time that is.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So Tyler is already a celebrity and a celebrity magnet. Your husband became a celebrity when he did the Marathon and not you're going to be a celebrity too.

And I've already put this on my calendar -- 'cause I can watch it from my office. One of the benefits of working where I do.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What are you saying.....our dogs could become stars???? OMG! I need to search for Nate in our area....but what did they say about Westminster????

Come one....spill it!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

2pm channel 10..OMG, I don't think we get channel 10 anymore around here!!!! This is not good. 

We get alot of NY stations here now, but I don't know what stations to look for...can you help me out here???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> What are you saying.....our dogs could become stars???? OMG! I need to search for Nate in our area....but what did they say about Westminster????
> 
> Come one....spill it!!!!!!


Pat - the producer said I did such a great job that if I had some great energetic friends I should let her know. So I wrote to her that I thought a segment on dogs around Westminster time would be fun and I have many energetic Maltese owners I know. No answer from her but we'll see if they like the idea.



The A Team said:


> 2pm channel 10..OMG, I don't think we get channel 10 anymore around here!!!! This is not good.
> 
> We get alot of NY stations here now, but I don't know what stations to look for...can you help me out here???


It's on Channel 4, WNBC New York station at 3pm.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - the producer said I did such a great job that if I had some great energetic friends I should let her know. So I wrote to her that I thought a segment on dogs around Westminster time would be fun and I have many energetic Maltese owners I know. No answer from her but we'll see if they like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> It's on Channel 4, WNBC New York station at 3pm.


.....I could be energetic if I took drugs.....


.....or if I had Ava with me!!!!! Yes, this would be much better!!!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't wait! I think I have the day off too!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just checked the NBC web site and they don't show daytime shows.  Boooo! I won't be home to watch and I don't have Tivo. I catch up on shows I miss on line but this one isn't on line...at least that I can find.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

SAY WHAT? What in the world...what did I miss here...you mean there is something I missed!!! Spill it Susan...why, what, when...I didn't hear a word about this till just now!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Can't wait.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So, so excited :chili::chili:

I will definitely watch b/c we have a school holiday!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> SAY WHAT? What in the world...what did I miss here...you mean there is something I missed!!! Spill it Susan...why, what, when...I didn't hear a word about this till just now!


Dianne - I guess you missed this. I was supposed to be an audience member and then became a guest...in the audience/ Here you can catch up: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-...d-nate-berkus-show.html?highlight=nate+berkus


Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just checked the NBC web site and they don't show daytime shows.  Boooo! I won't be home to watch and I don't have Tivo. I catch up on shows I miss on line but this one isn't on line...at least that I can find.


Crystal - I think it might be on at 2pm on WMAQ in Chicago. You don't have DVR from your cable provider? Best thing since slice bread.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*WOW!!!* And Rocky says, *BOW WOW, WOW!!!!*:w00t::w00t::w00t:
You certainly have a far more interesting life than I, Sue. I will absolutely be watching!:chili: It says it's on here on channel 10 fox, at 11am. Is he on every day? I didn't know. May I have your autograph now...cause I won't be able to afford it later.:HistericalSmiley:Just a hunch...

From Rocky: Tywer!!! I didn't no yur mama was a cewebity. Dat means you can become famis too wike a spwin off. Den you can have yur own show cald da tywer show and have us fwends on wif you. Den your mommy can tawk about us! cause you no how mch dey wike dat!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Setting up my DVR to record!!! Can't wait to see our resident celebrity on TV!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've been away for a while and I've obviously missed a lot! You were on Nate? I must record the show on the 17th. So exciting!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Susan, I have set up the DVR to record any new episodes, so if anyone does not see it. I will try to tape it on my computer as it has TV on it and put it on a dvd for you. So star Susan can make copies and send it to people who cant see it. How is that...lol DH said he would set it up for me...hes good for something...lol Take care and darn I wish I lived on the east coast...lol So who is going to Oprah ..anyone..Take care, Lynda


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG! that's awesome SUE!!! 

I don't have that channel here, but I hope to read about it here in SM 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Susan, I have set up the DVR to record any new episodes, so if anyone does not see it. I will try to tape it on my computer as it has TV on it and put it on a dvd for you. So star Susan can make copies and send it to people who cant see it. How is that...lol DH said he would set it up for me...hes good for something...lol Take care and darn I wish I lived on the east coast...lol So who is going to Oprah ..anyone..Take care, Lynda


OMG Lynda. I might want to burn DVD's of it in a bonfire, not on a computer. I'm really nervous about seeing myself on camera. :blush::blush: Maybe I could put in a big black blob over my face on it to conceal my identity. :thumbsup: Yeah, that's the ticket. Can I slip your DH some money not to do it? :HistericalSmiley: Don't ask how I've tried to get to Oprah's Show. I used to shoot with the crew that always shot her on location and they couldn't get me tix. I'm still trying (my brother lives in Chi) but I doubt any will be available. In fact I'd rather travel to see Crystal if I'm in IL.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will be sure to set my DVR!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, if you send me your autograph I will send you Chachi, well, maybe not Chachi but i will think of something.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Sue, if you send me your autograph I will send you Chachi, well, maybe not Chachi but i will think of something.


IT'S IN THE MAIL.:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili: Chachi's coming to live with me. :aktion033::aktion033: Oh, wait a minute...I just saw your caveat "I will think of something." :eek2_gelb2::angry: Never mind. :crying 2: Thanks Lynda for getting my - and Tyler's - hopes up. We might just have to visit you one day. And you can check my bag when I leave. :blush:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> IT'S IN THE MAIL.:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili: Chachi's coming to live with me. :aktion033::aktion033: Oh, wait a minute...I just saw your caveat "I will think of something." :eek2_gelb2::angry: Never mind. :crying 2: Thanks Lynda for getting my - and Tyler's - hopes up. We might just have to visit you one day. And you can check my bag when I leave. :blush:


Sue, let me think about it:innocent: In the mean time I am scotch taping a note on my TV so I don't miss it. Here in RI it will be on channel 11 if you have Cox tv service for any one in my area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no - I just saw this article:
_Enjoy the next three weeks because *January 17 *will be the saddest day of the year says the New York Post. The paper used a range of scientific predictions to put together a 2011 forecast for its readers. And unfortunately, there’s not a lot of good news in January.
In addition to hosting the saddest day (based on “an equation that factors in weather, debt, time since Christmas and people’s motivational levels”), you’re also more likely to get fired from your job in January. Things will brighten in February, though, especially if you’re hoping to get engaged. And if you can hold on until June 17, you’ll have made it to the happiest day of the year._


I'M DOOMED.:w00t::w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> OMG Lynda. I might want to burn DVD's of it in a bonfire, not on a computer. I'm really nervous about seeing myself on camera. :blush::blush: Maybe I could put in a big black blob over my face on it to conceal my identity. :thumbsup: Yeah, that's the ticket. Can I slip your DH some money not to do it? :HistericalSmiley: Don't ask how I've tried to get to Oprah's Show. I used to shoot with the crew that always shot her on location and they couldn't get me tix. I'm still trying (my brother lives in Chi) but I doubt any will be available. *In fact I'd rather travel to see Crystal if I'm in IL*.



WooHoo!! Zoe, Jett, Callie & myself think that's a great way to think! :thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no - I just saw this article:
> _Enjoy the next three weeks because *January 17 *will be the saddest day of the year says the New York Post. The paper used a range of scientific predictions to put together a 2011 forecast for its readers. And unfortunately, there’s not a lot of good news in January.
> In addition to hosting the saddest day (based on “an equation that factors in weather, debt, time since Christmas and people’s motivational levels”), you’re also more likely to get fired from your job in January. Things will brighten in February, though, especially if you’re hoping to get engaged. And if you can hold on until June 17, you’ll have made it to the happiest day of the year._
> 
> ...


Ha Ha...you and Kelly Ripa read the same paper. She was reading that on the air this morning. I'm hoping they are off a couple of weeks because this was NOT a fun day at all and I'm hoping I won't have an even sadder one on the 17th. :w00t:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Susan...don't believe everything you read. January 17th will be a great day. What channel is it on Time Warner in the city? Do you know?

We should meet for coffee. PM me or FB me and lets set up a date/time soon.

Can't wait to see you on the tube...I'm sure you were great!

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my geez!! I cannot wait to see you on TV!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Moxie'smom said:


> Susan...don't believe everything you read. January 17th will be a great day. What channel is it on Time Warner in the city? Do you know?
> 
> We should meet for coffee. PM me or FB me and lets set up a date/time soon.
> 
> ...


It's on WNBC - channel 4 at 3pm in NYC on Time Warner Leslie. Would love to get together. Catching up on being away for a week and a half in VT but should have more time in the coming weeks. Will touch base with you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just checked the NBC web site and they don't show daytime shows.  Boooo! I won't be home to watch and I don't have Tivo. I catch up on shows I miss on line but this one isn't on line...at least that I can find.


Crystal - it's on WMAQ Channel 5 in Chicago at 2:00 Central time.

I'm set to record!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I am so late responding to this! :brownbag: Anyway ... I am so excited about seeing you on Nate's show! 

Although I have you on my calendar ... could you please send us a note the night before ... or, that day, just so I don't mess up and miss it? You'd think a calendar would be enough for me to remember things, and, most of the time it is, but, I'm a case lately ... too much going on (nothing bad). 

I look so forward to seeing you on the show, Sue! :chili::chili: 

On another note ...

OWN (Oprah's new network) is asking people for feedback on various topics ... and, requesting only people who are interested in appearing on the show, to write. I think you should check it out. Maybe Tyler could be on a show with you, too! That would be so cool!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I am taping it as well. That is Martin Luther King Day here in FL and no work! So off to Disney!!!

What will you be wearing? I don't think I know what you look like?
:blush:

Oh yeah... I forgot to mention. In the Tampa Bay area, Nate is on at 10:00 AM on WFTS.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no - I just saw this article:
> _Enjoy the next three weeks because *January 17 *will be the saddest day of the year says the New York Post. The paper used a range of scientific predictions to put together a 2011 forecast for its readers. And unfortunately, there’s not a lot of good news in January.
> In addition to hosting the saddest day (based on “an equation that factors in weather, debt, time since Christmas and people’s motivational levels”), you’re also more likely to get fired from your job in January. Things will brighten in February, though, especially if you’re hoping to get engaged. And if you can hold on until June 17, you’ll have made it to the happiest day of the year._
> 
> ...


Well, first of all ... Nate can't fire you from appearing on his show. You already appeared on the show! 

I can't imagine anyone firing you, Sue. If anything, I honestly see Oprah hiring you. I really do. You have many talents for what the network is looking for. Check out OWN ... they ARE hiring.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Crystal - it's on WMAQ Channel 5 in Chicago at 2:00 Central time.
> 
> I'm set to record!


Thanks Maggie


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, I am so late responding to this! :brownbag: Anyway ... I am so excited about seeing you on Nate's show!
> 
> Although I have you on my calendar ... could you please send us a note the night before ... or, that day, just so I don't mess up and miss it? You'd think a calendar would be enough for me to remember things, and, most of the time it is, but, I'm a case lately ... too much going on (nothing bad).
> 
> ...


Marie - I'll give you all a reminder the day before. As long as I remember.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
I'll take a look at OWN. I went thru three years pitching programming to cable networks. Did a ton of work, gave everyone what they wanted and then they would turn it down. Only to run something like it on their networks down the line. An agent I was working with said I was too ahead of my time. Like when I proposed a series on hoarding about 4-5 years ago. "Oh no. No one cares about that. No one is interested in that." PS, fast forward and I think I heard there are 4 or 5 series on hoarding. And the list goes on. So I don't really feel like I'll get anywhere with OWN but will take a look. I think I know one of the execs. She was an assoc producer when I was a producer years ago. It's still a youth market as well and think someone like me is a dinosaur. :angry: I really don't know what to do for work at this point. Have two big clients but I think one is dwindling. I'll have to start making dog biscuits, sweaters and rugelach for the owner.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


angelsugar said:


> I am taping it as well. That is Martin Luther King Day here in FL and no work! So off to Disney!!!
> 
> What will you be wearing? I don't think I know what you look like?
> :blush:
> ...


OMG - it's the holiday. Lots of people will be home. :blush: What did I wear?? I think a reddish or purple top. They wanted jewel tones. I'm in one of the first segments where Nate looks in the audience for deals that members got. I'm the third audience member and I have a tv in my hand. :smrofl::smrofl: That should narrow me down. And also I'm sitting in the first row in the center set of seats right off the stage.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, first of all ... Nate can't fire you from appearing on his show. You already appeared on the show!
> 
> I can't imagine anyone firing you, Sue. If anything, I honestly see Oprah hiring you. I really do. You have many talents for what the network is looking for. Check out OWN ... they ARE hiring.


I'll check. I'll check. A couple of years ago for McGraw Hill award videos that I produce one of the winners kept saying that Oprah would do a testimonial for her.  Yeah sure. Anyway she kept saying it and I said I would fly to Chicago and shoot it and that I use a crew Oprah works with all the time. So time passes and I find out Oprah indeed would do it :chili::chili:but that she would shoot it at the end of her show with her studio crew and fedex it to us in NY. :blink: There went my big chance to meet her. But she was amazingly good on her word and even though it was her first week back that season she fit it in and was great. So I'll give it a try, Marie. I'll tell her you sent me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a reminder for those who asked and those at home this weekend and have a DVR that they know how to set :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: or are home for the holiday on monday -- the Nate Berkus show I was a guest on is airing this coming Monday. :brownbag:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Just a reminder for those who asked and those at home this weekend and have a DVR that they know how to set :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: or are home for the holiday on monday -- the Nate Berkus show I was a guest on is airing this coming Monday. :brownbag:


Sue, did they show you on the previews for Monday? I had to go to the ... well, you can guess ... just as they were announcing Monday's show!

Nate comes on here at 2PM ... Channel 4. Hopefully, you will be on their videos on their Website after the show, too. 

Believe it or not ... our DVR is not working. Ugh. But, I will watch! Thanks for the reminder. Wouldn't hurt to give us another reminder tomorrow and Monday ... just in case somebody misses this thread. 

Now, let's get you ready for Oprah! You know, really ... I think you should have auditioned for the OWN talk show competition that is going on now. So far, I'm only impressed by one guy. Sue, you are so talented, have experience in production and filming, you have a wonderful and witty sense of humor, and you are pretty, too! You truly have it all.

I can't wait to see you on the TV screen on Monday!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My DVR stopped working one night and I said oh no, I've got to watch Sue on Nate! George just stared at me and said...:huh:huh? I now have it working and I'm glad you reminded me because I am going to look for it on the guide right now to tape it so I can watch it again and again!:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait to see you on it Sue! I know you will be great!:chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I've got it set to record the show! I'll be looking for you, Sue!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's on here at 11:30 am and it's on again at night so i've got the program reminder set for 9:30pm (no pvr anymore), looking forward to seeing you Sue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, did they show you on the previews for Monday? I had to go to the ... well, you can guess ... just as they were announcing Monday's show!
> 
> Nate comes on here at 2PM ... Channel 4. Hopefully, you will be on their videos on their Website after the show, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marie. I don't think I'd get anywhere with Oprah. I do have a former colleague (actually she was my associate producer) who is an exec with OWN so I could try to contact her about work.


Rocky's Mom said:


> My DVR stopped working one night and I said oh no, I've got to watch Sue on Nate! George just stared at me and said...:huh:huh? I now have it working and I'm glad you reminded me because I am going to look for it on the guide right now to tape it so I can watch it again and again!:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait to see you on it Sue! I know you will be great!:chili:


Thanks Dianne. I'm the one who lugged the tv to the studio. :HistericalSmiley:


heartmadeforyou said:


> I've got it set to record the show! I'll be looking for you, Sue!


Thanks Miki. I hate myself on tape so a little afraid. I'm a behind the scenes kind of girls. 


Maglily said:


> it's on here at 11:30 am and it's on again at night so i've got the program reminder set for 9:30pm (no pvr anymore), looking forward to seeing you Sue.


You found it! Thanks a lot Brenda. Hope yo'll all be kind.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Sue, I just checked out Nate's website to see what time he is on in my area and on the left hand side where it says "Upcoming shows" there is a little pic and next to it, it says Best Bargains Ever. I think it looks like you standing next to him!! Is it??!!! I got all excited when I saw it!! :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just watched the show and saw you Sue. You looked great and you can go shopping for me anytime. I could use a new TV for my bedroom:HistericalSmiley: Chachi watched it too and just loved you to bits. He is sending you puppy licks and happy tail wags.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

It's on here at 2pm-I'll be watching!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

12 pm here!! I'll be watching our STAR!!! YAY!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

The show is on!!!!!


----------

